# Zumbathon for Cancer Research



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All, If any members live in or near Cardiff, my wife has organised a 2 hour Zumba session to raise money for Cancer Research on Saturday 24th September 2011. Short notice I know but I've only just thought of posting it on here. Apart from the room hire all proceeds are going to cancer research. There will be 3 instructors all giving their time free of charge. I have printed tickets which have been on sale for several weeks by various people to assist in this worthwhile cause. The event is at the LIFE church in Ipswich Road, Cardiff, just behind the WHAT store on Newport Road, from 4pm to 6pm and costs just £5 unless people want to give more. There is no longer any government funding for cancer research, something we only found out when talking to the organisation about this fundraising event. We lost a close friend last year to Cancer, thus this fundraising event.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and I hope to see some of you there.


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

*ZUMBATHON*

Hey all, the Zumbathon is this Saturday if anyone is in our area. Any questions about it please add a post or PM me.


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

Just out of interest, we raised a total of £728.85 for cancer research in this 2 hour event.


----------

